
Maru OS – Your phone is your PC - tobltobs
http://maruos.com/
======
tobltobs
GitHub Link:
[https://github.com/maruos/maruos](https://github.com/maruos/maruos)

------
fbreduc
while its cool, i cant imagine using my phone as PC, it would be like doing
all my computing on a frustratingly slow raspberry pi when I can just use this
laptop; not to mention storage on my phone is at a premium now, so not sure
how that would be using it as my pc.. Think this idea needs a few years to
marinate yet before phones are at this stage. but good work!

